#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  ΦΠΑ σε οικοδομές με οικοδομική άδεια από 01.01.2006

## disam

Πρόκειται να προβούμε σε μεταβίβαση οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών (διαμερίσματος και αποθήκης) σε οικοδομή η οποία ανεγέρθηκε επί αντιπαροχή -η οικοδομική άδεια εκδόθηκε την 22.02.2006 και υπόκειτο σε ΦΠΑ..
Σύμφωνα με τον Ν. 3427/2005 για ΦΠΑ στις οικοδομές και την  ΠΟΛ.1083/25.5.2006, παράγραφος 3 που λέει επακριβώς:
"Επίσης θεωρείται ότι έχει πραγματοποιηθεί η πρώτη εγκατάσταση και συνεπώς το ακίνητο παύει να θεωρείται καινούργιο κατά το χρόνο που συμπληρώνεται πενταετία από την ημερομηνία έκδοσης της οικοδομικής αδείας. Η μεταβίβαση του ακινήτου σε χρόνο μεταγενέστερο από την συμπλήρωση της πενταετίας δεν συνιστά πράξη υπαγόμενη στο ΦΠΑ (αλλά υπάγεται σε ΦΜΑ)."
Η εφορία στην αρχή μας είπε ότι υπόκειται σε ΦΜΑ, αλλά κατόπιν συννενόησης με το Υπουργείο μας είπε ότι υπόκειτα σε ΦΠΑ και όχι σε ΦΜΑ, παρόλο που έχει περάσει δεκαετία και πλέον από την έκδοση της οικοδομικής αδείας.
Γνωρίζετε τι ισχύει τελικά ή έχει αντιμετωπίσει σχετικά κάποιος συνάδελφος δηλ. εάν έχει γίνει μεταβίβαση η οποία να υπόκειται σε ΦΜΑ και όχι σε ΦΠΑ μετά το πέρας της πενταετίας;

----------

